# If You Could Have The Perfect Day



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

If you could have your perfect day on the water what would it be.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Big schooled up tailing redfish on a certain flat on the south end of mosquito lagoon with calm conditions at sunrise. As a bonus, it would be great to share the boat with my pops.


----------



## fly_fyn (5 mo ago)

I wake up to a Sea-Doo slamming into a dock at 75mph. I look down and theres a fly rod and a cigar in my hands. The end.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> If you could have your perfect day on the water what would it be.
> View attachment 226427


That’s the most photogenic bald eagle I’ve ever seen. It flies by just like that in all your boat photos! 🤣


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Picture perfect fall flood tide at daybreak. Tailing reds on the flats, no other boats on my fav flats.
Doing that with one of the many buddies/ family members I love fishing with.

And getting photobombed by a bald eagle when getting a victory shot.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

I’ve been fortunate to have been able to fish many places around the world. My greatest memories and pleasures always seem to be centered around the friends that I fished with or the new friendships that these trips created. For me, the fish are always part of the supporting cast!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Laid up Tarpon and my fly lands in a curve cast right in front of it
That a great shot. Was that eagle put in later


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

So many options. I have come to love each season of fishing for its own merits, but the broad strokes would be a day that:

Starts the day prior:

Hooking up the boat, checking equipment, tying a few extra flies, and savoring the growing anticipation
Sipping an adult beverage, imagining the possibilities, probably texting whoever is going with me some stupid teenage-male level exchanges as the excitement builds and weather reports lock in
Morning of:
Alarm goes off at some insane hour, feet hit the floor and I’m instantly awake. Morning routine goes like clockwork, boat gets a final load, coffee is poured, and anticipation is building to dangerous levels.
Buddy is on time, where we always meet up, still a ways to drive, but caffeine is now coursing through the veins, amping up the already dangerous levels of endorphins. 
Roads are barren, dark stretches into endless possibilities, first light is still a distant, doubtful eventuality.
Arrival at the ramp, final load and prep of the boat, the hull shines in the faint lights of the parking lot. Jokes are exchanged about towels, dirty shoes, white boat decks, and consequences of coming aboard unclean.
The sound of a 2 stroke Outboard breaking the peaceful silence, growling to life and the smell that only and old, well loved engine can produce.
The click of the throttle as the engine slips into gear, the turn of the boat into the horizon, which is barely suggesting that first light might actually happen.
The feel of cool, damp, salty air as the boat transitions to plane, slicing through water so slick that it looks like oil. Anticipation hits a fever pitch, caffeine is pumping through every cell, and the engine is purring like this is all it ever wants to do.

What happens after that is irrelevant, but always good, always exciting, and always memorable. The details change but the story is the same. 

And then, the return trip home, everything in reverse.

The engine sounds tired hut still content
caffeine is long gone, but replaced by a peaceful sort of melancholy, knowing that what just happened was a gift, but knowing it is coming to an end.
Anticipation replaced by remembering and wondering. “What would I have done differently?” “Why were they here and not there?” The whys and what's and what-ifs will dominate my thoughts for the coming week.
The return to the ramp, loading of the boat, quick wipe down but the once shiny hull now dull and salt-stained.
The drive back from the ramp to the meeting spot, a rushed debrief of all the moments, the what ifs, the funny moments, and the ones that got away. In spite of the traffic, there isnt enough time to cover it all before the ride is over.
The rest of the drive home, alone, with my own thoughts again. The long day catching up to me, the resistance to transitioning back to normal life, thoughts of a week of work ahead. A strong desire for a shower, hot in the winter, cold if its summer.
The boat wash down ritual, always done in the same order, a mental checklist of tasks checked off - topside, bottom side, main switch, trolling motor plug, boat cover, park, boat plug, charger.
Kiss the wife on the way to the shower, hi to the kids who know better than to hug me, 5 more minutes of my own thoughts while the water pours down.
Kid time, hear about their days, share stories of mine, check the clock, its almost 5. Give my wife a knowing look, she nods and smiles. Out to the kitchen to make celebratory martinis. Out on the porch with her alone to enjoy them.
Hear about her day and quietly bask in the memories of my own, losing focus on our conversation from time to time, but she knows me and smiles when I drift off, waiting for me to come back from the water, back from the boat, back from the fish. I am a better husband now, than I was 48 hours ago. A better father, a better human.
6 days from now, I get to do it again, and that gets me through the rest of the week.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tarpon....that is all....


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s the most photogenic bald eagle I’ve ever seen. It flies by just like that in all your boat photos! 🤣


Yes, that’s Eddy. He’s always there when I need him.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

MavericMA, you maybe should be a writer! You described so much more than just the fishing…, and it’s all perfect!
Here’s the shot without my friend Eddy. It took all of my mental strength to get out of my skiff and make this image. I never did catch that red…, took too much time and then he was gone. Now that the wind is howling, the mist is like snot, and it‘s fricking cold for a Florida boy, this picture makes everything all right.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

Starts off as a day with no curfews with a good friend. No traffic on the way to the ramp. Then a smooth launch at ramp without having to wait for someone loading their boat up in an active stall, not getting blinded by headlamps while backing down, and not a jet ski charter in site. Followed up by a glassy ride out towards a fishing spot only to be welcomed by rolling happy tarpon that chew with no tower boats in sight. On the way back, no sight of mullet boats terrorizing the shallow flats or jet skis burning no wake zones. Backing the truck up perfectly to the right angle for a dry load without adjustments. Finally, wake up from the amazing dream you just had.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Smooth water and topwater bite. Love that topwater bite.
I get up and stand beside the bed naked and ask my wife "Sex or fishing?" She says "Have a nice day, there's a $20 in my wallet, get a biscuit when you go through town."
(If she says "Lay back down" that's a great way to start the day too.)
Start with a hot cup of Peruvian coffee, add a cathead biscuit with enough sausage in it for a full meal, No traffic, open lane at the ramp. Sunshine just breaking over the tree line. Motor cranks first spin, away we go.
Smooth water and topwater bite. Don't catch one on the first cast, that's bad mojo.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Zaraspook said:


> MavericMA, you maybe should be a writer! You described so much more than just the fishing…, and it’s all perfect!
> Here’s the shot without my friend Eddy. It took all of my mental strength to get out of my skiff and make this image. I never did catch that red…, took too much time and then he was gone. Now that the wind is howling, the mist is like snot, and it fricking cold for a Florida boy, this picture makes everything all right.
> View attachment 226496


Hah - big compliment - and you ought to be a photographer! 

Your thread really fired me up this a.m., it's a great topic. It made me do something I've been doing for 10 years - I ordered a subscription to Gray's Sporting Journal. Nothing inspires me like the stories in that publication. I'm just sorry it's been 10 years of issues that I've missed!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

A day when a Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor flies over and dumbs an air to ground missile on the commercial fisho that thrashes my local. Prick. Be a mean burley trail.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Any day on the skiff. With no other boats in sight.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any day fishing with my son, I don’t care if it’s walking in and catching perch, in the river boat drowning worms or on the flats sight fishing reds. Time with my son is priceless. I’ll have plenty of time later in life to be too serious.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I’d like a day out on the water with Fin and Smackdaddy53. It has some serious potential.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Not getting cut off my some ****** poling a John boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> I’d like a day out on the water with Fin and Smackdaddy53. It has some serious potential.


One of us wouldn’t make it to the water unless it’s getting pushed in at the ramp.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't imagine I will ever see what I saw in keys during covid, it was phenomenal!!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> I don't imagine I will ever see what I saw in keys during covid, it was phenomenal!!


I thought that most outdoor activities (fishing, camping, hiking, etc) were mobbed?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Monroe County had a blockade, didn't allow anyone in. Where you will see 6-12 other skiffs on typical day of poon season, we might have seen one......unreal.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> Monroe County had a blockade, didn't allow anyone in. Where you will see 6-12 other skiffs on typical day of poon season, we might have seen one......unreal.


It was something to see for sure. I could have played a game of checkers on US1


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I’d be 6 years old again, catching pan fish with my Grandpapa using a Zebco rod and bread balls. I miss those days.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Go back to 1982 with dad throwing topwater plugs to yellowfin tuna and sleeping on the hook behind some barrier island before heading home the next day.

I can't re-live that, so I'll take sight fishing giant travalle in the south Pacific with a young local girl

Since I can't afford that and I'm too old and ugly, I'd settle for sight fishing a giant permit on fly in the lower Keys.

Since I suck with a fly rod... I'll be happy with a tailing slot redfish, no traffic at the boat ramp, and no boat or trailer issues along the way


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Short & to the point for me - what I wouldn’t give to fish one day with my father - he’s where I got my hunting & fishing passion from - killed when I was very young in an OTR trucking accident. Would truly be my perfect day!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I wake up at Bahia Honda, enjoy some coffee and breakfast while I watch rolling tarpon that I’m about to chase. A step aboard the skiff which is already on the water to flat calm seas. The afternoon outgoing tide brings in the worms and there’s not another boats in site. Watch the sun set over the old bridge before heading back to camp. Shower, then have some drinks as I grill some skirt steak. Eat and drink among friends and family while you reminisce on the day and discuss what tomorrow might bring.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I have to agree with some of the above posters. A day fly fishing with my daughter recently was certainly one of my all time best days. She actually caught the largest fish which was a bg fat rainbow but it slipped out of her hands before I could get a good picture!


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Maverick MA said:


> So many options. I have come to love each season of fishing for its own merits, but the broad strokes would be a day that:
> 
> Starts the day prior:
> 
> ...


Well said, I'd have to say I agree with this one. 👏


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

So many options. I am blessed to have had many "perfect days" but fishing in the Keys with my kids when they were like 7 and 11 has to rank up with the best. Day before yesterday, on a negative tide with tailing redfish all around me was right up there too.

I'm trying not to build it up in my mind too much before going but I'm also headed to Turneffe at the end of January. No matter what I catch, I bet that's gonna rank up there as well.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Early 90’s, hosting a bamboo poll tilapia derby while drinking beer with the boys, on the Waiklele stream (a finger that feed east lock pear harbor) that runs through my grandparents house in Waipahu. 1 hour fill the bucket, winners takes all… I think we had a 5$ buy in. The best!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Fresh pack of Marlboro 100’s a case of Bud heavy on ice and a bucket of fried chicken in the cooler. 
Location and species don’t really matter.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been thinking about this one. Perfect day would be taking the family out and having them see and hook some tarpon AND they get the bug and ask to go all the time.

Realistically it would be a day tarpon fishing with a good friend and we hook a few fish with nobody encroaching on us.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> I can't re-live that, so I'll take sight fishing giant travalle in the south Pacific with a young local girl


 OH H$(( yes! If I were single. 😁


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah I wish I'd taken dad out duck hunting and fishing more often. Speaking of what is possible, a limit of widgeon and pins along with a day of tailing reds.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

3 generations was an epic afternoon at flamingo. My dad and son. Action was incredible!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been lucky that I grew up during a time that fly fishing was progressing to the modern era.
Got my first rod just over 60 years ago and have been fascinated with with it ever since.
In the mid 60's (California) caught steelhead longer than your arm. Over the years fished from Alaska to Baja and ever state between. Took my dad a few years to realize that my fishing with the long rod was more fun to me than just catching.
Looking back, I was privileged that my dad was an outdoorsman, fishing, camping, backpacking.
After seeing a show that showed a guy casting live bait to a Tarpon... (early 70's) I made a rode trip to Florida.
In my mind at the time was that if you can see such a fish to cast to it... you needed a fly rod 
Epic fly fishing describes my years from the 80's and before, then the trips I took my mom and dad after I returned to California. You can't count the Alaska fly in trips as those are fishing in natures hatcheries.
Still to date... day light, cooking breakfast on a Sierra lake, tall bloody mary and a trout on the barbeque can only be eclipsed when done with family.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

mro said:


> I've been lucky that I grew up during a time that fly fishing was progressing to the modern era.
> Got my first rod just over 60 years ago and have been fascinated with with it ever since.
> In the mid 60's (California) caught steelhead longer than your arm. Over the years fished from Alaska to Baja and ever state between. Took my dad a few years to realize that my fishing with the long rod was more fun to me than just catching.
> Looking back, I was privileged that my dad was an outdoorsman, fishing, camping, backpacking.
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful writing… you painted it perfectly


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Future: Learning to fish where ever I wind up after retiring in a few years. Learning new areas is always fun.

Currently:

A crisp October morning alone on the beach watching the sunrise. You know the sweatshirt will be off by 10:00 but you need it now. You can see the shadows from bait migrating south in the wash so you know the predators are near-by and on the hunt.

Throw a few prospecting casts to see how things are and and conditions are perfect. Take a sip of coffee then you look around and see birds working a little to the north. The best part is the anticipation as the fish slowly move down the beach towards you. Cast a slider at the edge of the swirls, see the take and feel the line go tight. Fish On!

Fortunately, I get to live that scenario once or twice a year. I'm going to miss that when I retire.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

One of my perfect days didn’t even bring me near the water. Showing my grandson what happens on the big table in my shop with all the cool feathers and other stuff. He was fascinated and completely focused.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Sitting on the bank of a mill pond with my grandpa, worms, few crickets, cane poles, bluegill, and all the wisdom from a 70 yr old that an 8 yr old can absorb.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Zaraspook said:


> One of my perfect days didn’t even bring me near the water. Showing my grandson what happens on the big table in my shop with all the cool feathers and other stuff. He was fascinated and completely focused.
> View attachment 226708


Super cool pic. (but the bottle of Glup Alive on the fly tying bench raises some serious questions......)


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Clamfoot said:


> Super cool pic. (but the bottle of Glup Alive on the fly tying bench raises some serious questions......)


Not afraid to use whatever gets the job done, with the exception of dead or live bait. I am well versed in spinning, and bait casters. I prefer fly but it’s not always the best way to go. Top water plugs are one of my favorites as you can probably tell from my name here on this Forum. I also had a Florida cur named Zaraspook. She was a good fishing dog but sometimes wanted to get out of the skiff and into the water after a snook or red which was a big pain in the ass for me. She is the tiger brindle in the back. The tan one is a black mouth cur mix, and the black one is half coyote and half feral Indian dog.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Zaraspook said:


> Not afraid to use whatever gets the job done, with the exception of dead or live bait. I am well versed in spinning, and bait casters. I prefer fly but it’s not always the best way to go. Top water plugs are one of my favorites as you can probably tell from my name here on this Forum. I also had a Florida cur named Zaraspook. She was a good fishing dog but sometimes wanted to get out of the skiff and into the water after a snook or red which was a big pain in the ass for me. She is the tiger brindle in the back. The tan one is a black mouth cur mix, and the black one is half coyote and half feral Indian dog.


Oh...I get it. I spent too many years throwing Stan Gibbs wooden top water plugs at big stripped bass under the Montauk light but that was way before Gulp was even a thought. You can be sure I'd have used it if it existed then. Catching a 40-50lb stripped bass with an 8in pc of lumber on a cold fall dawn has much to be cherished.... 
Not sure I could put gulp on a fly though. Personal line I guess.
Pretty dogs BTW.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Clamfoot said:


> Oh...I get it. I spent too many years throwing Stan Gibbs wooden top water plugs at big stripped bass under the Montauk light but that was way before Gulp was even a thought. You can be sure I'd have used it if it existed then. Catching a 40-50lb stripped bass with an 8in pc of lumber on a cold fall dawn has much to be cherished....
> Not sure I could put gulp on a fly though. Personal line I guess.
> Pretty dogs BTW.


Gulp juice doesn’t go on flys dummy! I have since given up on Gulps because the soft plastics I use are just as effective and way less messy.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Clamfoot said:


> I spent too many years throwing Stan Gibbs wooden top water plugs at big stripped bass...



Sorry, Clam. Respectfully, I disagree. It is not possible to spend _"too many years"_ throwing topwater plugs of any kind at cow line-siders. Surf fishing is probably the only thing about New Jersey I'm gonna miss when I retire. Might have to make a fall run trip or two. Or I'll just have to ease my sorrow by catching reds and specks in my new area.

Bagels, pork roll and pizza are on the list as well.


----------



## MCSav (Sep 12, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> If you could have your perfect day on the water what would it be.
> View attachment 226427


Nice pic.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> Top water plugs are one of my favorites as you can probably tell from my name here on this Forum. I


 Watching a topwater get blown up or knocked up into the air is one of life's best pleasures.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> Sorry, Clam. Respectfully, I disagree. It is not possible to spend _"too many years"_ throwing topwater plugs of any kind at cow line-siders. Surf fishing is probably the only thing about New Jersey I'm gonna miss when I retire. Might have to make a fall run trip or two. Or I'll just have to ease my sorrow by catching reds and specks in my new area.
> 
> Bagels, pork roll and pizza are on the list as well.


I can see your point. I did love it. Full moon, light winds, slow rolling swell on a rock jetty, and big ole ladies boiling off the leeward point. A few hours of heaven 
Similar to fly tying spinning up new wooden plus on the lathe in the dead of winter was fun as well. Pouring molten lead in spoon molds and in pockets on plugs to balance them out. Painting and making metal lips. all fun stuff. Thanks for the reminder 

PS. before you leave NJ make sure you have a good snack connection that will bring the good stuff to you.
My daughter is driving down this week with a trunk full of bagels, kaiser/poppy seed rolls, and knishes. Thank God that I have a NY transplant Pizza place 30 min from the house.

Even if I didn't have the snack delivery service, fishing 12 months out of the year is better than snow any day, by a mile. but I do miss the fall run.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> Gulp juice doesn’t go on flys dummy! I have since given up on Gulps because the soft plastics I use are just as effective and way less messy.
> View attachment 226940


Where’s the bald eagle?!?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Any day I can spend on the water, fishing with my son is a great day, maybe the best of days. The most perfect day would be if I could take him fishing with me in The Keys, back in the '70s and '80s, and share with him some of the adventures I experienced and the sights I saw, before he was born. The Keys were less crowded, less commercial, more sleepy and quiet, and there were far fewer skiffs being poled on the flats in pursuit of bonefish, tarpon, permit, mutton, and sharks on fly. Remarkable times.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where’s the bald eagle?!?


Ha! Eddy the eagle is there but the shot was too tight so he is not seen. Some say Eddy is actually a drone, possibly developed by one of the large fishing equipment companies. Others think he is just a well trained pet. I’m not committing to either theory. You guys figure it out.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been fortunate enough to already have had one perfect day...


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Zaraspook said:


> Ha! Eddy the eagle is there but the shot was too tight so he is not seen. Some say Eddy is actually a drone, possibly developed by one of the large fishing equipment companies. Others think he is just a well trained pet. I’m not committing to either theory. You guys figure it out.


Birds aren't real anymore anyway and the Robertson family is part of the coverup. birdsarentreal.com "_The Birds Aren't Real movement has been active since 1976. Once a preventative cause, our initial goal was to stop the genocide of real birds. Unfortunately, this was unsuccessful, and the government has since replaced every living bird with robotic replicas"._


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had that about 25 years ago....

Imagine sitting on top of about 3-4k of large grown tarpon in crystal clear shallow water with a white sandy bottom, all compacted tightly in about 1 circular acre in about 10ft of water, rolling and chaining, high and happy with not a care in the world. This record size pod of giant poons just came in from offshore and settled into that one spot. All the morning beach anglers all left cause the beach fish had all disappeared in that morning with not a sign of where or even when they were even coming, so those guys left. What was going on is that all the fish must have went offshore the previous evening and stayed out there, then met up with a huge pod of migrating fish coming in on the next day that were heading straight towards that "spot!" when they eventually came in and was waiting there for the tides to turn and that's where I spotted them. I was about a 1/2 mile off the beach when I eased right up to them and starting casting. Cast after cast, fly after fly, nothing would even get a look from them, being as stealthy as I could, feeding them only the absolute very best flies I had that had taken other fish from the previous mornings. I couldn't get even one of them to eat, but at some point I didn't care anymore.... and was simply awe-structed!

The tide was dead slack, sun up high about 2:00pm, hardly a boat in sight, absolute crystal clear bluebird skies, very very warm, almost hot and glassy mirror like surface water with the slightest amount of steam on the surface, enough to blur out the horizon, so it felt you were floating in the air because it was hard to tell what was water or what was air due to the glassy reflection and no apparent horizon.

Imagine that with only you in the middle of them and another boat out of the pod. It didn't matter what you threw, they weren't interested and then they moved all around the skiff encompassing me like a pin-wheel I I was the hub. They just circled my skiff like I was some sort of structure floating there.. Slow rolling and laying high, air blatters full like they were almost floating in a lolly-gagging fashion, all within a hand's reach of them and out to about 100ft out, all around the boat. 1000's of them! Imagine you on the bow and then they would roll over to their side in slow motion to get a good, deep, meaningful look at you, staring into your eyes with those big glassy eyes, like they were looking right into your soul. That's what it was like. I set the rod down, squatted down and just admired them for about 30mins while I was literally on top of them, calm and quiet, the sounds of them gulping air, the smell of their breath, the reflections of sunlight flickering off their scales, an occasional tail slap and the spray of water on my face. It was like dreaming!

And then.... ~snap my fingers~ just like that, about a 12-14ft giant hammerhead swam right through the middle of them on the surface, 3ft high dorsal fin slicing the water like a slalom skier cutting water cutting the water and coming right at me! "She" was the ultimate predator in a bait pod and "they" were the scattering sardines! Talk about the hair standing straight up behind your neck (those guys always put me on edge)! What a rollercoaster of emotions! 

With that, it wouldn't bother me now to never feed a fly to a poon again, cause that memory trumps any fish I've ever landed. That... was my perfect day on the water.... for me! 









Throw-back pic. Not that epic day, but my normal early a.m. stake-out position, about the same time period.


----------

